# Houston @ Sacramento



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Any thoughts of how the Comets will stand up to the reigning Champions?

From what I saw of the Monarchs against the Merc last Saturday, they were taking up right where they left off last season...kicking some big time booty.

I hope the ladies at least give them a good game. Can't be ashamed of getting beat by a great team.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Comets have too much class..they'll show up..win OR lose...just like the game against Seattle.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Hopefuuly, we'll be the first team to knock off Sacto. I'm not so sure about it, though.


Go Comets! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

if our X-Factors perform well, we should have a good shot at this..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Coach Van better give Roneeka some PT..same can said with Mistie..

Anastasia is doing a good job so far...im impressed. If Tamecka wasnt injured, we wouldnt of known how good of a player she is.

*I am so damn bored. I need a job.
Only a few more hours till tip-off..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

game time


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this sucks..my uncle from Cali is here...im afraid if I turn the channel, he might think Im a wimp..lol (We are currently watching the Heat/Pistons game..)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

**** it..i guess im a wimp..

7-2 HOU lead

TT!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

seems as if we have the edge in the beginning..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Im gonna be switching back and forth from the Heat/Pistons game to the Comets game on the commercials*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, the Pistons are dominating.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

8-4


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DAYUMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Swoopes with the nba range 3pter

11-4


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

MISTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
13-6 HOU lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mistie Williams..AKA "The Brusier"
Nice defensive play

We r on a 10-4 run


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Brusier(Mistie) is playin' some pretty tough bball..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

13-9 HOU lead
We can hang with the best of em, if we use some of our X-Factors properly.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Correction*--we are in the "best of em" group..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I needs me a women


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*The Five Heartbeats*

_Two wrongs don't make a right..
But two wrongs was the night, I kept you guessin'
Its All I can do...All I can DO
And hope that maybe,,you'll come around again

Now...I See...
That the wonders of devotion
It doesnt, It doesnt come FRee A..
Heart, Is a house For love
And I've learned (amd Ive learned)
That it wont take much to break a.... _


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Dominique..MAKE YO DAYUUM FREETHROWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
16-11 HOU


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

18-11
nice dish 4rm Dawn 2 Snow.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

30-19 HOU lead

WHAT U KNOWA BOUT THAT!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*back*2_back_2back2*back*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

You CANT Fuc With us


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this is how we do it in the south


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

She is...the booty master.. she is ..Ms. Swoopes!!!
Sheryl, we love ya!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont know what the game is lookin' like..

its 88-90 DET lead with 9.2sec left.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

34-23 HOU lead at the halfway point..(HALFTIME)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Have you seen her?"


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I have, and she is very well developed...when it comes to basketball


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

36-23 HOU lead
Yo Griff has 2pts


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
TT hits the jumper & Michelle is "dropped to the deck" by Yo Griff..
39-23


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

man..fuc Yolanda

Michelle has 4 fouls
Kayte comes in for her


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

AiRbALL!! Sacto.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs

DOMINIQUE schooled that young gurl!!!! 42-25 HOU lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yall cant fkuc with us..
Sacto is goin on a little run


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
the BOOTY MASTER!!!!(Swoopes) hits the jumper
44-28


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

KAra lAwson brings her big ****ed* to the FT line and hits em both
44-30


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Booty Master!!!!!!!
47-30


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TT with the IN YO FACE jumper!!!! BIOTCH
49-33.....Powell hits the jumper


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

We Got This Tihs!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

50-35

Kayte is playing a bit too physical damn it..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

sorry Ladies for the delay..


HOw bout that big a$$ 3pointer 4rm Roneeka at the end of the 3rd!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Bullshsis

ROneeka is called for the charge
72-47 HOU lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the refs are callin 2many fouls


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

and Dominique is playin' good..but she needs to make her FT


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

way too many fouls called damnit


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the Monarchs are gonna shoot their way back into this game....

Dominique is killin em inside


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the refs need to chill out..Mistie didnt do shish and they called a damn foul..BS


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

79-57


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Ha
gm over 1:27


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

some BS


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

79-64


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Anastasia with the AiRbALL


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Game Over
BloW OUt


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Big game coming up Tuesday against the Fever


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

my gurl Roneeka is at the FT line......made both
82-64


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

6.4 left...Monarchs at the FT line..lol


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the announcing has been funny


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

---Cbobby's game *RECAP*---
*81*-66
*2-1*

the Comets played a great game..plain and simple.
4rm now on, *I'm going to consider the Comets as the favorites in every game they play* from here on out...EVERYBODY on the whole damn team is playin' their butts off..

the only thing I didnt like about this game was the REFS! Even though we were Blowin "that" team the **** out...the refs just called too many dumb calls..Oh Well.

And also, _it seems as if yall dont believe in this team like I do....BELIEVE!!! damn it._

---end of Cbobby's game *RECAP*---

Oh yeah..props goes out to the X-Factors..and especially RONEEKA!! who hit the big 3 at the end of the 3rd......Im gonna make me a Roneeka Hodges avatar, if and when the MAvs lose in the playoffs...
I would do it now, BUT bcuz of a dumba$$ bet, I have to sport a Mavs avatar bcuz my Spurs lost....But if yall noticed, Im not sporting the average Mavs avatar :wink:..those Bishes can't outsmart me!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

How did you see the game? What channel was it on?



Go Comets!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> How did you see the game? What channel was it on?
> 
> 
> 
> Go Comets!!


:laugh: and you live in Houston, lol.
It was on Fox Sports


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> :laugh: and you live in Houston, lol.
> It was on Fox Sports



Since when did they start playing Comets games, besides the ones against San Antonio, on FSN?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Since when did they start playing Comets games, besides the ones against San Antonio, on FSN?


i have no idea..last year i didnt really pay attention to the Comets bcuz they were pissin me off.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> i have no idea..last year i didnt really pay attention to the Comets bcuz they were pissin me off.




Stacie and I listened to the game on the radio. You're a bandwagon fan. Lmao!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Stacie and I listened to the game on the radio. You're a bandwagon fan. Lmao!!


lol...WELL, I wouldnt really say Im a bandwagoner..thats kina harsh..hmm..lemme see..I wouldnt be considered as a fair weathered fan either..so ya know, i dont really know what I am....But the way the Comets were last year, reminds me of how the Astros are this year...at the beginning of the season, it was easy watching the 'Stros..but now, its hard as hell bcuz they suck...and after a while it gets boring....*I really dont know what the hell Im tryin to say, but I think you get the picture..*


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> lol...WELL, I wouldnt really say Im a bandwagoner..thats kina harsh..hmm..lemme see..I wouldnt be considered as a fair weathered fan either..so ya know, i dont really know what I am....But the way the Comets were last year, reminds me of how the Astros are this year...at the beginning of the season, it was easy watching the 'Stros..but now, its hard as hell bcuz they suck...and after a while it gets boring....*I really dont know what the hell Im tryin to say, but I think you get the picture..*




What? The Comets were good last year. Atleast we made it to the Western Conference finals. What are you talking about?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> What? The Comets were good last year. Atleast we made it to the Western Conference finals. What are you talking about?


they were good..but they were'nt playing the original "Comets" basketball..When we play "Comets" basketball, nobody can beat us..


----------

